# Partitionierung eines Rootservers

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Gegeben sei ein Rootserver (80GB HD, 512mbRAM), der in einer maximalen Ausstattung für 2 Domains mit jeweils ein paar (<15) Usern je HTTP, FTP, SMTP, IMAP und natürlich noch SSH herhalten soll.

Gesucht sei die bestmögliche Partitionierung unter der Vorgabe, möglichst viel ro,noexec gemountet zu haben.

Mein Lösungsvorschlag:

```
/boot  10M

/      5G

/usr   15G

/var   5G

/home  50G

/tmp   5G

swap   512M
```

Hat einer von euch einen anderen/besseren Vorschlag? $PORTAGE_TMPDIR werd ich z.B. auf /tmp setzen, weiteres wird mir hoffentlich noch einfallen?  :Wink: 

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## tph

Da ich relativ viel mit Kerneln(s) rumspiele habe ich boot sicherheitshalber auf 35MB gesetzt.

Ansonsten schauts gut aus  :Very Happy: 

Tobi

----------

## psyqil

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /      5G
> 
> ...

 Mein komplettes System belegt hier ohne /home keine 10G (davon 1G Kernelsourcen und 600M distfiles, dazu kde, gnome, tetex und in /opt Doom3...), für die paar Dienste läßt sich da doch bestimmt noch was abknapsen...

----------

## xces

Die Partitionierung meines Root-Servers sieht folgendermaßen aus (ebenfalls 80G Festplatte):

```
# mount

/dev/hda2 on / type xfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda5 on /usr type xfs (rw,nodev,noatime)

/dev/hda6 on /var type xfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

/dev/hda7 on /home type xfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

none on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=256M)

# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           6       48163+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2               7          30      192780   83  Linux

/dev/hda3             154        9729    76919220    5  Extended

/dev/hda4              31         153      987997+  82  Linux swap

/dev/hda5             154         639     3903763+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6             640        1855     9767488+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            1856        9729    63247873+  83  Linux

# df -h

Filesystem            Size  Mounted on

/dev/hda2             184M   /

/dev/hda5             3.8G   /usr

/dev/hda6             9.4G   /var

/dev/hda7              61G   /home

none                  256M   /tmp
```

Bisher hatte ich mit dieser Aufteilung keinerlei Probleme und werde hoffentlich auch in Zukunft keine haben.  :Wink: 

Von der Partition /usr sind übrigens 2.4G der 3.8G genutzt. Du bist mit deinen 15G also sehr großzügig  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Es war mir klar, daß die "Systempartitionen" zu oversizet waren. Allerdings kommen auf die Kiste eher wenig Userdaten, die /home-Partition dürfte also sowieso nicht allzuviel Platz beanspruchen, und da dachte ich, ich bin lieber bei den anderen Partitionen etwas großzügier.

Was habt ihr denn so auf euren Root-Servern laufen? (Gentoo, Debian oder was?)

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## toskala

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3             2.0G   59M  1.8G   4% /

/dev/hda5             4.9G  1.4G  3.3G  30% /usr

/dev/hda6              39G   33M   37G   1% /home

/dev/hda7             989M   17M  922M   2% /tmp

/dev/hda8             989M   17M  922M   2% /opt

/dev/hda9              26G  143M   25G   1% /var

none                  247M     0  247M   0% /dev/shm
```

gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich hab 2 root-server am laufen, einen Debian und den anderen Gentoo, wobei auf dem auch vorher Debian drauf war. Und per SSH Gentoo installieren macht ja richtig wach!

Allerdings hab ich je 2x120 GB Platten drinne, da habe ich keine grossen Platzprobleme.

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Und per SSH Gentoo installieren macht ja richtig wach!
> 
> 

 

Wie macht man das eigentlich? CD-Rom auf Platte kopieren, mounten und dann davon losmachen in einem temporären Verzeichnis? Denn im Laufwerk sollte die CD ja nu nicht liegen, righ'?

----------

## Anarcho

 *Lord_Firlionel wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Und per SSH Gentoo installieren macht ja richtig wach!
> 
>  
> 
> Wie macht man das eigentlich? CD-Rom auf Platte kopieren, mounten und dann davon losmachen in einem temporären Verzeichnis? Denn im Laufwerk sollte die CD ja nu nicht liegen, righ'?

 

Nein, du hast ja schon ein laufendes Linux-System mit Internet-Anschluss.

Also neue Partition erstellen, stage tarball entpacken, chroot, kernel backen, tools emergen und netzwerk einstellen. Dann rebooten und hoffen das man nichts vergessen hat!!! Dann nach 1 min nachgucken ob man sich per ssh wieder einloggen kann. Wenn ja, dann erstmal durchatmen. Wenn nein, sich tierisch ärgern und die Nummer des Providers raussuchen...

Aber man kann sich noch mit ner speziellen grub-version absichern, damit kann man ein einmaliges starten einstellen, das beim 2. starten wieder das alte Linux gebootet wird. Hatte ich aber nicht benutzt. Und dann ging ssh nicht. Da hatte ich schon gedacht: "OK, dann muss der provider eben das debian Image neu einspielen!" aber ich hatte zum glück noch nen 2. Root-server im gleichen Rechenzentrum und von dem aus konnte ich ssh'n. Irgendwie hatte er meine gateway-config nicht angenommen, welche ich in /etc/conf.d/net eingetragen hatte. Gut, dann route add default gw ausgeführt und in die local.start rein und schon ging alles!

----------

## Deever

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Irgendwie hatte er meine gateway-config nicht angenommen, welche ich in /etc/conf.d/net eingetragen hatte. Gut, dann route add default gw ausgeführt und in die local.start rein und schon ging alles!

 Hm...geht das inzwischen auch ohne diesen Eintrag in die local.start? Weil ich steh vor dem gleichen Problem. Meine Kiste hier hab ich zwar schon mal remote aufgesetzt, aber die bzw. deren Hardware kenn ich nach all den Jahren auch auswendig. Beim Root-Server sieht das natürlich anders aus.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Anarcho

Keine Ahnung, habs nicht mehr probiert. Aber das war ja kein Hardware des Rechners sondern ein problem der dortigen Infrastruktur. Ich würde dir empfehlen die route mit route -n dir genau anzugucken und die netzwerk-config, also ob dhcp/static, subnetmask usw. 

Am besten in die local.start die routen manuell adden. Schadet ja nicht, der server sollte wohl kaum dauernt neustarten. Und leider kann man bei nem Root-server nicht grossartig experimentieren.

----------

